# Ok I just found this site after surfing for hours HELP !



## Bustedwing (Dec 6, 2005)

I have just gotten back into building plastic Model kits with my son. In my younger years I built tons of 1/72 scale Allied WWII kits. A friend of mine who owns a hobby shop is going out of business and loaded me up with a ton of German kits. It being winter and all and me freezing my #$$ off...well I'm digging in for the long haul.....that's my story.
Currently I am building a Revell Arado 240, nice kit needs some extra detail. I can't find any pics of the cockpit, landing gear or legit paint schemes. Any one here have any links or info ?
Any help would be appreciated !


----------



## evangilder (Dec 6, 2005)

Welcome busted. Did you check the albums here?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2005)

Well here is the cockpit of the 240.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2005)

Here is some stuff that I have found for paint schemes...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2005)

I like the top one.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 6, 2005)

Good finds! 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 6, 2005)

oh goodie, YOU'RE here...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 6, 2005)

Yeah, I skipped cadets especially so I could spam!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 6, 2005)

right then, what will be the topic of tonight's spam??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 6, 2005)

How about the origins of spam, its use, and how it helped Britain to gain such a large empire...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2005)

Oh brother here we go.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 6, 2005)

Yes, here we do go


----------



## evangilder (Dec 6, 2005)

The black nightfighter scheme looks great.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 6, 2005)

"The once was a man from Nantucket, whose dick was so long he could......"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2005)

evangilder said:


> The black nightfighter scheme looks great.



I agree but I wonder how accurate it is.


----------



## Bustedwing (Dec 6, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> evangilder said:
> 
> 
> > The black nightfighter scheme looks great.
> ...



That's the first pic I have seen of the all black, The box depicts the night fighter with a black under side and and a light grey topside with darker mottling. I don't know how accurate that is, colour wise. The Kit is a Revell 1/72, nice kit and has some nice detailing on the cocpit sides and engine nacells but still needs a bit of help. Painfully little on this aircraft !
Thanks guys.
Oh and nice threadjacking too !!!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 7, 2005)

Scratch build you own detailed parts.


----------



## Bustedwing (Dec 7, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Scratch build you own detailed parts.



I usually do, nice to have a picture of what I'm building though, hence, the request for pictures.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 7, 2005)

No problem.


----------



## mosquitoman (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice looking plane


----------

